# 2012 E70 - LED fog light errors



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys i've got a 2012 e70. Installed some Led fog light bulbs, now i get light bulb errors in idrive, and the bulbs flicker on start up.

I removed the hot and cold light bulb check in FRM for fog lights, but the error is still there. What else am i missing here? There's also CC_Meldung_NSW_L and R with value of wert_01 but changing that to 02 doesn't get rid of the error.
If someone could point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thanks.


BTW Here's all the references to Front Fogs in my FRM.TRC File

FL_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
nicht_aktiv
ALC_ERR_NSW_ZUSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGELI
wert_03
PWM_NSW
wert_01
WL_NSW
nicht_aktiv
LH_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
nicht_aktiv
ALC_NSW_NEU_ANF
nicht_aktiv
NSW_AUTOBAHN
wert_02
V_NSW
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_R
wert_02
DRL_TFL_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSW
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_NSW
aktiv
PWM_NSW_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_FKT_TFL
wert_01
SL_FKT_MIT_NSW
aktiv
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

No one has done this?


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

.


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

tried changing the meldung values to wert_01 and wert_02. No effect. wert_01 and 02 are the only options. The hot and cold checks are disabled too for fogs. Nothing seems to work


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to know


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Got it figured out.. The fog light checks don't seem to do jack. With both the hot and cold check off, the fog lights were still flickering when starting the car and i was getting an error about fog light bulbs being out. 
Disabling the hot and cold check for high beams took care of the fog light errors.
So for all of you that have newer e70s with FRM3 and have upgraded your fog light bulbs to LEDs and want to get rid of fog light bulb errors, disable WARMUE_FL_M2_6_M1_4 AND KALTUE_FL_M2_6_M1_4
Your fog light errors and flickering will be GONE!!!!


----------



## tommylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

why didn't the fog settings work i wonder?? do you know if FRM2 has same settings? going to try this.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

tommylicious said:


> why didn't the fog settings work i wonder?? do you know if FRM2 has same settings? going to try this.


for FRM2 its different...All you have to do for frm2 is actually code out the warm and cold checks for NSW...NSW (fog lights)


----------



## tommylicious (Jan 21, 2014)

thank you cn555ic, so the 2 codes are KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3 and WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3 in FRM2?


----------

